

I Wrote a Book: “JavaScript Application Design: A Build First Approach” - bevacqua
http://www.manning.com/bevacqua/?a_aid=go&a_bid=e6de0d9d

======
bevacqua
Hey guys, OP here.

I just finished the year plus journey of writing a book, and I'm thrilled that
I'll be soon finally holding it in my own hands. I wanted to share here a bit
of what it is about. "JavaScript Application Design" is a book about quality
in JavaScript software design. The agenda is split between quality in our
automation processes (build, testing, release, deployment) and quality in our
development processes (creating modules, testing, refactoring, using MVC,
dealing with asynchronous code, etc) If you'd like to know more, chapters 4
and 5 are freely available from the link.

You can also get it from Amazon, they're already taking pre-orders.

